# Door locks



## cathyh (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi - I have a 2004 Maxima & love it, except one thing - just about every time I get out of the car, the driver side door locks behind me. 

I know it's because my hand is hitting the door lock which is positioned inconveniently just behind the door latch & unless I really concentrate on not touching it, the door always locks.

This seems like a really stupid thing & so far it's only happened when I'm either parked in my garage, or stopped at the mail box and I am close enough to go into the house to get a spare key. But I'm afraid that one of these times, I'm going find myself locked out of the car and it's going to be a big problem.

I asked the dealer about it & they said it was a bad design & others have had the problem, but there was nothing they could do.

Has anyone else had this problem, and any suggestions on how to fix the lock other than always take the key with you or keep the other doors unlocked?

Thanks -

Cathy


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you're just stepping out to the mailbox or something similar, just roll down the driver's side window before you get out. 

the aftermarket alarm I've installed on my car likes to lock the doors when you reach 15mph or after 1 min of the engine running.. you can see where this is not cool if you live up north and have to scrape the ice off your windows in the morning.  (it only cost me 3 calls to the locksmith before I learned to just leave the door open or crack a window so I can unlock it from the inside.)


----------



## cathyh (Aug 18, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks - Until I get used to this door lock & can close the door without locking myself out (what a stupid thing!!) I guess I will just have to make sure that I unlock all the doors before I get out of the car - 

Cathy



Matt93SE said:


> If you're just stepping out to the mailbox or something similar, just roll down the driver's side window before you get out.
> 
> the aftermarket alarm I've installed on my car likes to lock the doors when you reach 15mph or after 1 min of the engine running.. you can see where this is not cool if you live up north and have to scrape the ice off your windows in the morning.  (it only cost me 3 calls to the locksmith before I learned to just leave the door open or crack a window so I can unlock it from the inside.)


----------

